# Roller for packing freshly disked soil



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm in the market for a roller to pack freshly disked soil. Is this something that I will need to have made by a local welder, or is there a company that manufactures these?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Go here Brillion Farm Equipment Online and look under pulverizers. Most of those can be had with smooth wheels as well.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

You might look at some cultimulchers, They do a great job at busting clods and leveling fields.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I made mine. It isn't very pretty but it works. I can send you pictures if you want to try and get prices from a local fabricator.


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Get a cultipacker. should be able to get a used one fairly cheap depending on the size. I think ours is 8ft. 8ft wouldn't be very good in a big operation but it works fine for a small operation.


----------



## OkhayBallr (Dec 18, 2009)

Ive been renovating a 100ac pasture that hasnt been hayed in years, I burnt it first then disced it, I went back over with one of these, I was very pleased how it busted clods and it did a good job of firming up the ground. The one I had was 40ft wide my 6430 pulled it pretty good!!
Harrows Martens Harrow


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

mlappin, BCFENCE, Mike120, kyfred, OkhayBallr,

Thank you for your quick and valuable responses. Now I have a starting point.

And what a great site on which to seek information and provide answers from all over the country.

This roller packer and a sprayer are the last pieces of equipment that I need to prepare, plant, and manage a a beginning small acreage of alfalfa.


----------



## haytimer (Oct 15, 2009)

sometimes your local equipment dealers rent out brillion seeders too..they have packers on them to that help with finishing your soil..


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Have located a manufacturer of 10 ft wide rollers for packing freshly disked soil such as our fine sandy loam. These rollers have a bung to open and add water for additional weight. Source is Hooten's at Emory, Texas 903/473-8788. Price recently quoted is $1,200. Does this seem reasonable?


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

If that is for the roller,frame, bearings, etc, all ready to go.....it sounds like a decent price to me. Unless you can find a used one, I don't think you'll find a new one any cheaper.


----------



## Greyhorse (Jun 22, 2009)

Hooten's makes good stuff from what I've seen, they are about 30 miles from me.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Greyhorse said:


> Hooten's makes good stuff from what I've seen, they are about 30 miles from me.


You are so right. This afternoon I picked up our new soil roller made by Hooten's. Normally, their rollers have no bearings. I asked them to make a custom roller with pillow block bearings rather than the races they normally use. They did an excellent job making a two-foot diameter x 10-foot wide roller with a two-inch shaft running all the way through it with the two-inch bearings on the ends of this shaft and attached to the tongue. They put a bung on each end of the roller to add water or empty it. Anxious to try it after disking feral hog rooted up ground. Source is Hooten's at Emory, Texas 903/473-8788


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Vhaby, How bout some pics of the new roller. Mike


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Mike, I'll attempt to post pictures in the next couple of days.


----------



## mtarrant (Aug 10, 2009)

Lance Hooten is a heck of a nice guy, I have been selling him manufacturing equipment since he was a one man show. He has built a great business on taking care of his customers!!!!!!


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Mike,
I took a couple of pictures of the roller this evening. Can you or anyone tell me how to load them into a post on this Thread?


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I wish I knew. Gotta get one of the young guns to explain that one. Mike


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

I'm not that young, but anyway...

Click on the green"Reply to Thread" button at the bottom of the page.

Enter your text for your reply, then scroll down to the "Additional Options" box.

Under Attachments click the green "Manage Attachments" link.

It opens a new window for you to choose files from you computer by clicking the "Choose File" button. Choose your files and click "Upload". Close that window and click Submit Reply or Preview post.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Dolphin, thanks for the how-to on posting digital images. Here are two images of my new soil roller made by Hooten's at Emory, TX. The two foot diameter x 10 foot wide roller appears to be made from oil pipeline pipe. I plan on smoothing torch-cut edges and using rust cure on the tongue/bearing attachments and spray painting these parts JD green to prevent further rust, if possible


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Didn't know downloading pics was that easy. Thanks Dolphin. Vhaby, looks like if you fill that one with water, it should do a great job. Oh by the way, love your color choice!


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

They did a nice job on that roller. Congratulations. Same size as mine, but MUCH nicer.

I've thought about putting a braced bar, just above the intersection of the diagional braces, to enablel pulling a short chain drag or a couple of rows of spring teeth in front of the roller. In theory, I could eliminate dragging after new seeding, and it would break up the odd gopher mounds I usually have to deal with in the spring. Any thoughts on how that would work???


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Not certain that I correctly understand how you want to place the braced bar across the tongue to drag the spring tooth harrows or drag chain. I did ask Michael in Hooten's fabrication shop to move the intersection of the diagonal brace bars farther back on the tongue to allow me to make shorter turns without the rear tractor tires getting into the diagonal brace bars and bending them up as the cleats on the tire try to pick up the roller. He moved the brace bar intersection back and reinforced the tongue by welding another pipe inside the tongue pipe for reinforcement. If I understand your question, you would want to put a bar perpendicular to the tongue at the intersection of the current diagonal brace bars. I'd have to hook up the roller to my JD 5410 and do a turn to see where the rear tires come, to make sure that they would not get into the perpendicular bar. Am I understanding your question? Anything that one can do to level the gopher mounds before the roller smashes them is worth considering. Hope you can make it work.


----------

